# Deprofundis acceptable etheric pop rock JESU of (j.k flesh fame)



## deprofundis (Apr 25, 2014)

I love a couple of songS , and i will tell you this, when the boy, justin sing he sure hell can...
exemple per se:

King of kings , broken home, why can we be perfect

see good pop exist nowaday i almost forgot.

mister Broadrick :tiphat: your brilliant!!


----------



## EddieRUKiddingVarese (Jan 8, 2013)

I'm not familiar with his work- will check on Google


----------



## Pugg (Aug 8, 2014)

deprofundis said:


> I love a couple of songS , and i will tell you this, when the boy, justin sing he sure hell can...
> exemple per se:
> 
> King of kings , broken home, why can we be perfect
> ...


You and forgetting something's,.... never, you clever man. 
:cheers:


----------

